# broken tooth pain



## crustpunk82 (May 22, 2010)

i have three broken teeth andperiodically they hurt like the dickens... any train hopper suggestions for dealing with the pain and/or fixing the infection? obviously aside from the traditional methods... i.e.the dentist or doing a bunch of pain killers


----------



## chip (May 22, 2010)

Cloves. Chew a couple whole ones a little bit and put em right where it hurts. Cheap and effective.

Oh and don't forget to go to the dentist eventually.


----------



## crustpunk82 (May 22, 2010)

haha thanx alot man


----------



## chip (May 22, 2010)

Uhh Widerstand, with all due respect, cloves ain't hippy shit. It ain't a cure, but it will numb the pain. 

But I do agree with you that going to the dentist is the best course of action.


----------



## angelenesdreams (May 24, 2010)

pine sap is antiseptic and makes an excellent temporary filler for a broken tooth, but as always, go to the dentist.

my brief source, lol: 29. What about eyeglasses and dental care? (Living Without Money)


my old man has a broken molar that got infected a few weeks ago. i found a pine tree that was dripping, and used a knife to collect clean, thick chunks of the sap. you don't want the clear sap, use the the cloudy sap, and it should be pliable like putty and not crumble, nor should it have amber in it. with clean hands, roll enough if it into a ball to soften it and stick it in there and cover up the broken area. my guy claimed this worked like a charm, took the pain away and killed the infection. he left it in for about 5 days before carefully removing it with a toothpick.


----------



## crustpunk82 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanx everyone. gonna go to the dentist as soon as i can


----------



## raccoon42 (Jul 4, 2010)

as well as the above pre-dentist methods-cloves and pitch.
rinse with saline about as much as you can
and massage the surrounding gum area, this will help move fluid into your lymphatic system.
when you get a tooth abscess the veins and arteries narrow and close off to protect the rest of the system.
this allows the poisonous infection to build up and thus the surrounding tissue becomes inflamed and swollen, occasionally 
creating boils in the mouth.

drink water: other than the infinite other things water does for us this will result in increased lymphatic fluid 
aiding in drainage.

eat garlic: this will help your body deal with internal aspects of infection

If at all possible for obvious reasons. avoid white sugar and related products and alcohol.

do not rinse with peroxide: peroxide is excellent at killing things, unfortunately it is also very good at killing everything
and will kill your local flora trying to fight the infection.

clove oil works better than cloves of course, you will however begin to overdose on it in about a week or less, resulting in an overstressed 
kidney, this however may be more desirable than unbearable pain.
the folk remedy is to soak the tooth via a cotton swab with it for about a 7-14 day untill the infection is dead then rub the cavity with bees-wax.
in practice it stays in a little better than the pitch and the clove may or may not be enough depending on a myriad of factors, it has however 
saved my own or a patients teeth more than once.

other remedy's that are effective are myrrh and goldenseal powder mixed 50/50 and packed along the gumline of the effected tooth.

and finnaly go to the dentist, I've watched a grown man screaming and trying to pull his own tooth out with a pair of vice-grips, it's not pretty.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Oct 3, 2010)

I have the answers to all of your problems, Crustpunk82. Walk your ass down to the CSX yard and hop to Las Cruces, New Mexico. There is a clinic there that you can get your teeth fixed at for only 15 bucks! yep, that's right you heard me, 15 bucks! I know, amazing right?! But it's REAL! You don't believe me you say? Ben Archer Health Centers POOF! There is your PROOF! 

I went here while I was in Cruces, and just had to pay 15 bucks to have a half rotted away molar yanked out. Hurt like a BIOTCH cuz the anesthesia wouldn't work, infection was too bad, and I'd already been on antibiotics for a WEEK so..the dentist gave me the option to prescribe me more antibiotics or yank the tooth and I let him pull it. BEST decision I ever made. That god damn tooth gave me so much pain, and now it's gone. It was pretty horrifying though. I've always had very good teeth, and that was the first one I'd had pulled due to cavity. I have a couple other small cavities still to take care of (before they get big) but I mean they are pinholes. My teeth in general look excellent, and are very straight, thanks to a mother that put me in braces at 13 (Thanks mom, at least you did something for me..). 

So the dentist gave me SEVERAL shots of different types of anesthesia and none of them would take, and this clinic doesn't have gas. He starts to pull the tooth and the whole top half cracks off immediately, just leaving the bottom (root). It took him FOURTY FIVE MINUTES of gorilla gripping my head/mouth/tooth and several very scary instruments to get the rest out. The root was deep and curved at an odd angle and just didn't wanna come out. I'm laying there feeling everything and not numb in the slightest with tears rolling down my face and shaking. The nurse was real nice and comforting though. lol Kept telling me I would be ok and such. At one point he had to get the drill and just cut the bottom half into four sections, and remove it section at a time cuz it just wouldn't come out any other way. But, he got it out, and sent me home with antibiotics and pain meds. (even though they were only weak ass vicodins..). Overall, for 15 bucks, hell yeah. And I wish I could have had the chance to go back and get my other cavities filled. 

But you wouldn't know anything about ANY of this Crust. That's why I've made sure to provide you with such adequate information!


----------



## keg (Oct 3, 2010)

eat or smoke some weed.really.i eat oxys,well because i do but my teeth still hurt so bad that i cannot sleep for days,but smoke some weed and the pain is gone and soon.just make shure its mostly indica,sativa might make it worse.


----------

